# New AT speed record



## Stephen (Aug 4, 2005)

Unfortunately the whole article is not available online. Here is the link if you want to purchase:

Purchase  Article



			
				Nashua Telegraph said:
			
		

> Derry native back in N.H. after setting trail record
> 
> Author: ALBERT McKEON
> Telegraph Staff
> ...


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 5, 2005)

47 days? Incredible. Of course, his initials are A. T. and now he's earned them.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow, that is just amazing!!

That's an avg of 46.28 miles/day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 5, 2005)

Day by day report
http://www.inov-8.com/TrailDogNews.htm


----------



## Rushski (Aug 10, 2005)

Just curious what the quickest time for the AT was for a full packer?

Not to downplay his amazing record, but he definitely had it a little easier (in some respects) than most thru-hikers...


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 10, 2005)

Usually records of fastest times and such things aren't really formally kept so it's hard to tell since most people that are trying to go for breaking a record will go all out and have a support team.

My friend hiked the AT in 90 days in 2000(?). He carried no tent, no sleeping bag (until past CT), no water filter (iodine pills or just "fresh"), ate mostly nutter butters, and had the trail name "Mile Slave"


----------

